

Ask HN: What kind of job can I get with a BS Business Admin - KG1

What jobs should I look for? I dont want to be in retail. Just want a job so I can get on my feet earn a decent wage of 50k a year.
======
orionblastar
You are not getting any responses because this is a technical site and not a
business site.

I hold two degrees one in Information Systems and another in Business
Management. That is because the IT jobs keep going over seas to cheaper labor,
and there is a lot of people entering the IT market by dropping out of college
and high school and studying books and taking Hacking schools so it floods the
market with programmers willing to work cheap and everyone is looking for
those good paying jobs.

If you want to earn $50K a year with a Business Administration degree you
won't find it at a startup. I'd suggest working for a big company in
marketing, accounting, public relations, becoming a business analyst and learn
Microsoft Office and VBA macros so you can make custom templates and business
forms.

If you enter an IT job, your degree is not qualified for it and you might not
get hired. You are like those dropouts that take a hacker school course and
then hope to get a $100K/year job at a startup. Sometimes they do and
sometimes they don't.

My advice is to develop people skills and social skills to get along with
difficult people, then you can become a manager or supervisor and get a higher
level of pay. You have to learn how to schedule a shift, call people into
work, how to discipline people when they misbehave or violate rules.

Most startups they don't even have a business plan that works, which is why so
many go out of business. If you can help startups with business plans that
work and help them earn a profit, you'll be in good demand.

